# ne-şi place



## Mallarme

*Ne-şi place

*Am auzit această frază la radio.  Nu sunt prea sigură dacă am scris-o corect.

Ştiu că "ne place" = We like it  şi cred că "îşi place" = it pleases itself

dar ce este "ne-şi place"? 

Mulţumesc anticipat!


----------



## alitza

Eventual "ne şi place", adică, pe lângă alte sentimente pe care ni le inspira, ne mai şi place. 
"We also like it" as zice eu.
Se potriveste cu contextul tau?


----------



## Mallarme

Cred că da.  Nu ştiam că poţi pune "şi" între "ne" şi "place".  

Mersi


----------



## parakseno

mda... cred ca este ceva greseala pe la mijloc. "ne-şi place" nu sună a fi prea corect. Dacă e "ne şi place" atunci pauza dintre "ne" şi "şi" (scuze pt. sunetele neradiofonice ) se aude clar, dinstinct, în timp ce în celălalt caz ("ne-şi place") se citesc ca un singur cuvânt.


----------



## parakseno

Mallarme said:


> Cred că da.  Nu ştiam că poţi pune "şi" între "ne" şi "place".
> 
> Mersi



Well, in this case, "şi" isn't used with the meaning of "and"... it's used to... emphasize the idea. Something like when you would say in English "more than that/moreover we like it"


----------

